# PetPlan Insurance



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

I currently have Trupanion insurance for Rivers, but he has been to the vet many times since I got it and I have not used it once. I was looking into PetPlan and it looks like more would be covered for almost half the price per month, which would be a huge help right now. I just wanted to get some opinions from people who have PetPlan, in order to see if the switch is a good idea, and to make sure its reputable (before today I've only known anything about trupanion and VPI). And I have been looking at the website, I'm pretty sure HD is covered, but I'm not 100% sure (although Rivers' x-rays just came back and the vet says his hips & knees look great - no signs of HD!!!). 

Any thoughts?

Thank you!!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I have PetPlan and they have been very good.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have Petplan & went with the 8k yrly bronze plan to cover illness & injury only. I like that the deductible & reimbursement can be selected by me.

*knock on wood* I have never had to use it but like the peace of mind. Have never had any issues & enrollment & renewal is easy. 

HD is covered regardless of which plan you choose.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Laney said:


> I currently have Trupanion insurance for Rivers, but he has been to the vet many times since I got it and I have not used it once. I was looking into PetPlan and it looks like more would be covered for almost half the price per month, which would be a huge help right now. I just wanted to get some opinions from people who have PetPlan, in order to see if the switch is a good idea, and to make sure its reputable (before today I've only known anything about trupanion and VPI). And I have been looking at the website, I'm pretty sure HD is covered, but I'm not 100% sure (although Rivers' x-rays just came back and the vet says his hips & knees look great - no signs of HD!!!).
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thank you!!


I currently have Trupanion insurance for Rivers, but he has been to the vet many times since I got it and I have not used it once.

I don't understand, why haven't you used your insurance and why switch if you are not even using the one you have.

How much do you pay now and how much would Petplan cost if you did switch.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I have Petplan and they have been wonderful. If you do a search on pet insurance you will find lots of info here.

If your dog has been to the vet for *ANYTHING* besides regular exams I would be careful about switching insurance companies. Because whatever he's been seen for before the switch could be considered pre-existing. Just make sure you research and have all the info before you make a decision so you don't end up regreting it.

Good luck 

Michaela


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I wanted to clarify this comment by me:

_HD is covered regardless of which plan you choose. _

A plan meaning within Petplan (bronze, silver or gold).


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all your help!



ZAYDA said:


> I don't understand, why haven't you used your insurance and why switch if you are not even using the one you have.
> 
> How much do you pay now and how much would Petplan cost if you did switch.



I haven't used it because I haven't needed it. All of Rivers vet visits have been relatively inexpensive so far (other than a surgery he had before I had any pet insurance - which is why I originally got the insurance). I am paying about $750/year right now with Trupanion and I looked into PetPlan and it looks like I could be paying closer to $480 if I switch. 




Heidigsd said:


> I have Petplan and they have been wonderful. If you do a search on pet insurance you will find lots of info here.
> 
> If your dog has been to the vet for *ANYTHING* besides regular exams I would be careful about switching insurance companies. Because whatever he's been seen for before the switch could be considered pre-existing. Just make sure you research and have all the info before you make a decision so you don't end up regreting it.
> 
> ...



He just turned 8 months old. The only thing he has been to the vet for, other than shots and regular check ups, is surgery (to remove a stick from the roof of his mouth - before any insurance), and an ear infection (which was expensive but didn't cost as much as my deductible).


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I currently have Petplan as well and really like it. I've had to use it once and they paid out really quick. No complaints with them either.


----------



## Laylasmom (May 22, 2012)

this is my new struggle. ha. 8 week old puppy ... now onto insurance comparisons

down to trupanion and petplan... so far, i am lost


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Right now I am doing Pet Plan with Beau. I figure right now there are no issues and if something develops down the road that is gentic.....I appreciate the coverage. As such I went high deductable because I figure my goal is coverage for a major event. 

I like the coverage for genetic issues such as HD and ED should they develop.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I asked my vet about getting pet insurance for our new puppy we are getting in June, and she highly recommended it. We have spent a fortune maintaining our lab, and she feels we would have saved a lot if we had insurance on him. I have decided to go with Pet Plan.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We signed up for PetPlan (gold plan) last year after we adopted Joey. Have not needed it yet, but it's good peace of mind for any catastrophes. Joey comes from a line with good hips, but am glad that HD is covered with PetPlan.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

We are very happy with Petplan. Nikki has to be on Tylan for a very long time or maybe forever  Even with putting the powder in the capsules she is not crazy about taking it. I found a compounding pharmacy that can make it into chewable treats and Petplan will reimburse it as long as it is used for a condition that's covered 

So far they have been wonderful!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Laylasmom said:


> this is my new struggle. ha. 8 week old puppy ... now onto insurance comparisons
> 
> down to trupanion and petplan... so far, i am lost


 
Use the search button above and the results might help you get unlost and to the OP you can get answers also. 

Must be 100's of posts on this exact question already answered so you do not have to wait for replys


----------

